# Vector Objekte sortieren



## flush83 (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte Objekte in einem Vector sortieren. Und zwar möchte ich diese anhand eines Double-Wertes, den eine Methode eines jeden Objekts zurückliefert, sortieren. Habt ihr mir vielleicht irgendwelche Codevorschläge wie das aussehen könnte? Habe mir das ganze mit dem Comperator mal angeschaut, aber werde daraus nicht schlau wie man so etwas realisieren könnte.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (10. Januar 2007)

Moin!
Im Forum befinden sich einige Threads, die sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen. Einfach mal danach suchen. 
U.a. : http://www.tutorials.de/forum/algor...java/203447-vector-sortieren.html#post1052778

Wenns dann immer noch Probleme gibt, kannst dich ja nochmal melden...

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

